# Effort Brings Success - Capt. Todd Jones



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

February 14, 2018

We made a trip down south in search of that â€œbigger biteâ€ that winter brings, and trophy trout fishermen pursue. If youâ€™ve never experienced it, itâ€™s a distinct feeling that will immediately raise the heart rate of even the most seasoned angler. Yesterday, once again we battled fog so thick that it almost felt like rain, colder air and water temperatures, and wading in areas with depths that quickly changed, causing two of our guys to take a little water â€œover the bowâ€ of their waders creating even colder temperatures for the day. But, big rewards donâ€™t always come easily, and we kept making the casts for â€œthe biteâ€! Capt. Cody was once again rewarded for the efforts, and landed this beautiful 27-1/2â€ trophy by almost any standards, weighing in at just a little over 7#. She was extremely healthy, with a full belly to show for it. Back at the boat, we all took a moment to appreciate such a quality fish, took some measurements and photos, and Capt. Cody released her to grow some more and give the next guy that brief moment of an adrenaline rush that we all search for. We decided to keep some fish for the freezer, since the action at Bay Flats Lodge is starting to transition back into the full swing of fishing. With a full box of solid fish from 18â€-21â€, we headed in, dried off, and made our way home, already thinking about our next quest for that â€œone big biteâ€! Bay Flats Lodge ForEverlast Inc. ES Custom Boats Waterloo Rods

https://www.bayflatslodge.com/latest-fishing-report


----------

